# SVS SB12-Plus Subwoofer: The Mouse That Roars



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

SVS SB12-Plus Active Subwoofer: The Mouse That Roars​

_“This_ is an SVS subwoofer?” That was my reaction when Fed Ex delivered the little box to my doorstep. Sonnie Parker was in town for a visit and he was equally surprised, owning a couple of SVS’ more substantial subwoofers himself. 

Breaking open the box revealed a diminutive subwoofer barely a cubic foot in size, with a breath-taking piano black finish. We were both anxious to see how it would perform as we evaluated it over the next few days.

Since its inception, SVSound has earned a reputation for building high-performance ported subwoofers. With the introduction of the now-legendary PB10-ISD a few years ago, SVS stated their goal was to “create a new deep-bass standard for the crowded $400 price range.” Most would agree they accomplished that objective. SVS has now set its sights on the difficult high-performance, mini-sub class. The SB12-Plus also breaks new ground for SVS in another way, being the company’s first sealed box design.














*OVERVIEW*​
*Published Specs/Features/Description*
The diminutive SB12-Plus weighs in at a mere 43 lbs. and measures 13.5” x 13.5” x 14.5”, half-an-inch less all around than SVS’ published figures. The company’s web site specifies frequency response as 22-150 Hz +/- 3 dB from a 425 watt BASH amplifier. The amplifier includes a boost in low-frequency output below 35 Hz, which presumably is required to compensate for the extension penalty that typically results with a large driver/tiny box combination such as this. 

The heart of this little subwoofer is SVSound’s own Plus 12.3 driver, the same driver used in their larger ported subs that also carry the “Plus” designation. It’s the first driver the company has both designed and manufactured in-house, at their Ohio factory. SVS confirms the Plus 12.3 was developed for both sealed and ported roles right from the start. 

As the picture below shows, the SB12’s rear panel is really busy, with more controls, knobs and connections than you’ll find on most subwoofers. For high-level connections, there are gold plated binding posts for speaker input and outputs. RCA inputs are included for low-level signals, and there are RCA outputs as well, for systems that don’t have a built-in electronic crossover. Lastly, a rare connection option: Balanced XLR inputs and outputs. A nice feature, considering that subs can often be a considerable distance from the rest of the system. A balanced signal maintains excellent noise rejection properties with long cable runs, provided you have a processor with balanced outputs.












The rear panel also includes the standard controls you’re likely to find on most subwoofers, such as a level (i.e. gain) knob and auto-on switch. The built-in crossover offers user-selectable settings ranging from 40-120 Hz. A defeat switch provides the option to disable the crossover. SVS tells me the crossover slope is 12 dB/octave; you will probably want to bypass it for the steeper (and preferable) 24-dB/octave slopes most receivers and pre-pros have these days. 

There are additional controls for features that are not as commonly seen on a powered subwoofer. Instead of the typical 0- or 180-degree phase switch, there is a continuously variable control. This essentially functions like an analog delay adjustment that helps time-align the subwoofer with the main speakers, better assuring smooth response through the crossover region. Needed phase compensation can vary with your receiver’s crossover slope, and the sub’s placement in relation to the main speakers, so in certain installations a variable phase control can be highly useful. 

Another unique feature is a single-band parametric equalizer, with frequency, gain, and bandwidth controls. The equalizer is a cut-only design, intended to diminish a room-induced peak in response up to 12 dB.

A new SVS innovation making its debut on this subwoofer is a three-way, selectable Room Compensation function that can be set for “Small,” Medium” or “Large” rooms. The feature addresses a phenomenon known as “room gain” (a.k.a “cabin gain”), where measured and perceived response at the lowest frequencies increases the smaller a room gets. While other SVS subs offer variable port tuning to adjust ultra-low output to a particular room, the SB12’s Room Compensation addresses the effects of room gain electronically, by introducing a high-pass filter that attenuates response below 32 Hz at a pre-set value. In the “Small” position, response is reduced –9 dB/octave. The “Medium” and “Large” positions reduce at -6 dB and –3 dB/octave respectively. A “Bypass” position restores the BASH amplifier’s normal response with upward-tilting low end, for use in the largest rooms. So, practically speaking, the Room Compensation curbs the low-end boost in varying degrees.








​


Of course, improved dynamics can be realized in large rooms by setting the Room Compensation to “Small,” but at a loss of extension. (Personally I’d rather have the extension.) Maximizing both extension and dynamics will require the SB12 be primarily used in smaller rooms, and indeed SVS recommends it for use in rooms 2400 cu. ft. or less.

The SB12-Plus comes with a three-year warranty against defects and workmanship; prices range from $699 to $799, depending on the finish option you choose. Our piano-black version is the most expensive.


*Construction*
We’ve come to expect quality construction from SVS, and the SB12-Plus does not disappoint. Close inspection reveals an impeccable attention to finish and detail, with practical and thoughtful embellishments throughout, starting right up front with the grille.

Remove the grille and you will notice there appears to be no visible means of attachment. That’s right - no embedded rubber grommets for the standard snap-on grille frame. SVS has employed a unique invisible mounting technique that hides small but powerful neo magnets under the surface of both the frame and the enclosure. Fitting the grille to the front panel gets a soft “thunk” as the magnets engage. The frame is constructed more like a baffle board than a traditional grille frame - in other words, it has 12” hole in the center. The driver is not fully recessed into the cabinet, but raised about 1/4” or so above the surface. This allows the 12” hole in the grille to fit snugly around it, centered and true, since there are no stationary pins and grommets to do that. 

All in all, it’s an innovate and elegant design. A nifty benefit is an unblemished front panel that looks great with the grille off, as the pictures show. The SB12-Plus’ upgraded finishes include the magnetic grille mounting system, while the basic black vinyl finish uses standard chrome steel retainers.

Opening up the SB12 reveals the cabinet’s sturdy construction, featuring a 1” baffle and 3/4” side and rear panels, which – considering that the cabinet is barely a foot cubed - makes for an _extremely_ rigid build. A thick layer of insulation covers all four side panels. I expect most manufacturers would have felt they could get by with 1/2” or 5/8” construction with a sub this small; it’s nice to see that SVS didn’t compromise.












No SVS subwoofer would be complete without an impressive-looking driver. The Plus 12.3 driver is a heavy-duty monster with a cast aluminum frame that weighs a stout 21 lbs., accounting for fully one-half of the subwoofer’s total weight.

The heavy driver is secured with machined 8-32 square recess screws into threaded inserts. Like the grille magnets, the inserts are embedded into the cabinet. This would appear to be a better system than the T-nuts SVS has used in the past, which can easily be dislodged and ruined if too much torque is applied to the screw.

The woofer includes a rubber trim ring that fits over its mounting flange, a novel approach which serves at least three purposes: It functions to seal the driver to the cabinet, serves as a dress ring to make the front panel more attractive, and insulates between the driver and the close-fitting grille, insuring the latter will remain quiet and resonant-free during operation.

The Plus 12.3 driver connects to the BASH amplifier via 16-ga. wire. The electronics panel also shows SVS’ attention to detail, as evidenced by the liberal use of a hot-melt sealant at all places where there could potentially be an air leak. Other hot melt appears to be added in the interest of increased durability – around the capacitors, for instance. SVS tells me much of this sealant is added at their own factory, above and beyond what their vendor provides for the assembly. 


*PRACTICAL USE EVALUATION*​
Unfortunately, the prototype I was sent didn’t have a manual, so I was flying in the dark on how to operate some of the SB12's features. As of this writing there is still no on-line manual for it, but presumably SVS is shipping them with a published one. I bring this up because some of its features, such as the Room Compensation and the on-board parametric equalizer, are less then intuitive. 

The equalizer in particular isn’t terribly user friendly, despite its straightforward appearance. Normally I don’t have a problem figuring out how to operate a parametric equalizer, but nothing I did with this one seemed to work right. For instance, the labeling for the Level knob: I assumed that “Min” was cutting gain, and “Max” was boosting, which is perfectly logical to anyone who’s ever used a parametric equalizer. Yet, it appeared the equalizer was working backwards, attenuating the selected frequency at the full “Max” setting.








​


It wasn’t until after I returned the sub that I found out that the PEQ is actually a _cut only_ design. I will say that SVS principals Ron Stimpson Tom Vodhanel were prompt and courteous at answering all my inquiries, so I’ll put the blame on myself for not taking the time to get in touch with them until after I had shipped the SB12 back. 

Nevertheless, I encourage anyone who buys a SB12 to review the manual before attempting to use the parametric equalizer. Presumably this is the same equalizer found in a few other SVS subwoofers, like the PB12-Plus model. 

That said, I have some issues with the actual function of the parametric equalizer as well as the labelings:


 I’d prefer to see the Q control labeled as “Wide” and ”Narrow” (or perhaps use emblems indicating the same) instead of “Hi” and “Low,” since Q is not readily known or understood by audio novices.

The labeling of the “Level” control as “Min” to “Max” is a rather disingenuous approach for a cut only equalizer. I’d prefer to see a more correct “0 dB” to “-12 dB” labeling. Furthermore, turning the knob _clockwise_ to cut is counter-intuitive. Of course, anyone who reads the manual won’t be confused, but as we all know, real men don’t read manuals. 

The “Level” control is exceedingly non-linear, getting virtually all its action in the last fifty-percent of knob travel – i.e., between straight up and “Max.”






​

I had a difficult time determining how functional the SB12’s equalizer really is. If it’s identical to the PB12-Plus EQ, its bandwidth settings are _extremely_ wide. The “Low” setting (given as a Q value of .9 in the PB12-Plus manual) is a full 1-1/2-octave, and the “High” setting (Q value of .1) is a shocking 6-2/3-octaves! (This manual is mistaken in its description of high and low Q, by the way. High Q is [logically] numerically high, low Q is numerically low - not the reverse.) 

I was informed by SVS that the SB12’s equalizer’s Q values span from 2.0 to 0.2, which is 2/3 octave to 4-3/4 octaves. Better, but still pretty wide, even at the narrow setting. Too wide to be of any practical use. It would have been far more functional to have the Q adjustable between say, 14.4 and 2.9 (1/10 and 1/2 octave).

However, an Audioholics review of the SB12-Plus preceding this one includes a response plot of the parametric’s action at narrow, medium and wide settings, which shows Q ranging from about 8.7 to 1.4 (1/6 octave to 1 octave). Assuming the graph is accurate (and I have no reason to believe it isn’t), it appears the parametric EQ would be useful at its narrow (“High”) position. However, it’s probably best not to stray too far from there, because the graph also shows that medium and wide bandwidth adjustments are virtually identical. In other words, the “Q” knob appears to be plagued by the same non-linearity as the “Level” knob, getting all its action in only fifty-percent of its travel.








​


In their defense, SVS says they are aware of many of these shortcoming and tells me they have been complaining to their vendor for a couple of years about the “‘less than medical grade accuracy of their knob tolerances,” as Tom Vodhanel puts it.

In light of all this, it’s hard to get excited about the SB12’s equalizer, which is a real shame because it has the potential to be a really useful feature. If you do try to use it, be sure and check the results with a response-plotting program like John Mulcahy’s excellent Room Equalizer Wizard, since you really can’t rely on the accuracy of the control settings.

(By the way folks, if you feel somehow lacking or intimidated because you don’t understand all this Q stuff, don’t sweat it. I’m only able to keep it all straight because I have a Q to octaves conversion table.  )

Without the benefit of a manual, I also was in the dark on how to use the Room Compensation feature. Being familiar with the fact that small rooms naturally boost bass and big rooms lose bass, I assumed that the “Large Room” setting was going to boost the lows that are normally deficient. At the time I didn’t know the SB12 already had a built-in boost for the lows “programmed in,” and an additional boost would have only – well, it would not have been good. So naturally I was finding the Compensation wasn’t working like I expected it would. Fortunately, anyone with the benefit of a manual won’t have that problem. The main downside from not fully understanding how the Room Comp feature worked is that I was unable to evaluate its effectiveness.

Aside from these things, which were basically the result of me flying blind with a one-off prototype, the only other thing I had trouble with was the auto-on feature. Sometimes it wouldn’t kick in with TV shows, which often feature low levels of bass. 


*MEASUREMENTS*​
*Overview*
Since in-room output and extension are the main things I look for in measurable subwoofer performance, I kept the measurements simple. For those who feel they need a more thorough analysis, see Ilkka Rissanen’s SB12 test.

In-room frequency response measurements were taken using the Room Equalizer Wizard program. I also had an AudioControl R-130 1/3-octave real time analyzer on hand to monitor various aspects of the sub’s output and performance. Response measurements were taken both unprocessed and with equalization from a Behringer DSP-1124 digital parametric equalizer. All measurements were taken with the SB12's Room Compensation and Parametric EQ functions turned off.

The primary measuring location was our large family room, which is open to other areas like the dining room, kitchen and upstairs landing. The total volume is a cavernous 9200 cu. ft., but the listening position is about 13-14 ft. from the sub. In addition, I took some measurements in our 2450 cu. ft. master bedroom. 

I also had on hand a PB12-NSD that SVS was kind enough to provide for comparison purposes.















​


*Data Analysis*
REW readings showed the PB12-NSD had robust output down to 18 Hz, even with no equalization employed. The huge room takes a toll on the little SB12, with response falling rapidly below 30 Hz. However, with equalization the SB12’s extension improves significantly, maintaining flat response down to about 24 Hz.

Maximum SPL readings were taken using broadband pink noise as a signal source, with the Behringer 1124 equalizer engaged. Sure, that exacted a penalty in output, but I felt the figure should be a “real world” measurement – in other words, the same way most of us will use it. Despite this encumbrance, the SB12 managed to hit 98 dB - not a bad figure considering voluminous size of the room. Keep in mind also that pink noise is a more demanding program source than any movie will be. All things considered, most users should have no problem hitting over 100 dB with bassy action movie scenes. 















​


In the master bedroom with no equalization and the Room Compensation disengaged (i.e., the BASH amplifier’s low frequency boost intact), the little SB12 cranked out an impressive 106 dB. Once again, output probably would have been even higher with movie programming and if I had utilized the “Small Room” Compensation to reduce the lowest frequencies.

Running 1/12-octave sine waves from 18 Hz up, there wasn’t much action until 22-23 Hz, which confirms our room response and SVS’s published specs rating the SB12 down to 22 Hz.


*SUBJECTIVE LISTENING EVALUATION*​
*Reference System*
Rather than go into details on the gear used for this evaluation, readers can refer to my equipment list at this link (yes I know, some updates are in order  ). Subjective listening tests were conducted in our 9200 cu. ft. family room, which presents a challenge for a single-diver subwoofer.








​

My reference subwoofers are a quasi-DIY rig using a pair of 12-inch Shivas in undersized 2.4 cu. ft. sealed cabinets. I say “quasi” because I didn’t build them myself; I gutted some 1970’s vintage tower speakers I had laying around and pressed them into duty. I’m referring to them as “reference subs” only because they’re what I’m used to listening too, not because they’re anything special.  The Shivas are each driven with 325 watts from an Adcom GFA-555II amplifier, and equalized with a Behringer DSP-1124 parametric equalizer. 

All listening evaluations were performed with both the SB12 and PB12 equalized for best frequency response. 

*Movie References*
*War of the Worlds*
While I had both of these subwoofers at my disposal, I though it would be fun to host a meet with some of our local home theater buffs, as it would be a rare opportunity for them to audition a pair of SVS subs. One attendee asked to demo the _War of the Worlds_ DVD he had brought. I was a little worried about that, because I had heard about the extreme bass in this movie toasting people’s subwoofers. I don’t remember which chapter they had me cue up – presumably it was a demanding one. Not only did the SB12 _not_ evaporate in a cloud of smoke, but everyone was pleased with its performance of the selected scene. “Everything was there,” was the comment from the person who had brought the disc.

*Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring, Chapter 1, “Prologue”*
This chapter is a serious subwoofer torture test, featuring at least a couple of dynamic bursts of ultra-low frequency energy. One of them is when Sauron’s ring finger is cut off and it falls to the ground at 3:59. There a burst of low frequency energy at 25 Hz and below that makes my amplifier clip and extends my Shivas to their limits. Moments later there is a reverse low frequency sweep that starts above 100 Hz and descends to nearly 50 Hz. After a momentary pause, it picks back up again at extremely low frequencies – 20 Hz or lower - ending at 4:19, when Sauron’s helmet hits the ground. This is a great extension test! 








​


The limiters in both subs prevented them from conveying the burst of energy well, as could be expected with both the huge room and equalization sucking up headroom. However, a tad more impact was noticeable with the larger PB12-NSD. Both subs remained well behaved during this demanding passage, emitting no audible sounds of distress. SVS has done a good job matching limiters to drivers – no easy task, I imagine – to get the most performance from their subwoofers.

Both subs showed off their excellent extension with the reverse sweep, but it was here that the PB12 demonstrated a clear advantage over the little SB12. Just before the sweep comes to a stop at 4:18, the lows are so low that they’re felt more than heard. When I switched from the SB12 to the PB12, everyone attending our meet indicated they could tell the difference: The PB12 made it all the way to the bottom, while the SB12 couldn’t quite get there.








​


*Music References*
*Basia, The Sweetest Illusion* 
Track 1, “Drunk on Love,” is my favorite music track for revealing low frequency detail. The bass guitar has a very prominent “texture” or “growl.” Since there is a lot of mid-bass energy in the recording, it will come through on both the mains and subs. The test of a musical subwoofer, naturally, is how well it conveys the “growl.” Ideally, it should be able to render the detail and texture as distinctly as what you hear in the mains. If not, you only get the texture from the mains, while it “runs together” at the supporting lowest frequencies. A good way to tell if the sub is “up to speed” is to listen to it without the mains. The SB12 and PB12 both did an admirable job with this track.

*Basia, London Warsaw New York * 
On track 1, “Cruising for Bruising,” the bass instrument has “texture” like “Drunk on Love” from the other disc, but here it’s very subtle and can be even more of a challenge to resolve. It was all there, with both the subs. 

Track 5, “Ordinary People,” which features a bass line that runs two full octaves, is my “gold standard” demo track for determining if a system has linear bass response from the lowest notes to the highest. The upper notes should be clearly heard, the lowest notes felt as well as heard, with notes in between a smooth blend between the two. Naturally, being fully equalized, both subs did a stellar job with this track.

*Manhattan Transfer, The Offbeat of Avenues*
This under-appreciated Grammy-nominated album includes some great tracks for bass detail. Track 2, “Sassy,” features a series of quick staccato triplets in the bass line at 0:23, during the intro before the vocals begin. At 0:58 and other places in the song, the bass line does a syncopated pattern on a single note, with only a few milliseconds of “dead space” occurring as each new note is struck. If a sub isn’t fast and precise, the pattern will “bleed” together and sound more like a single long note than several shorter ones. Both subs did a good job with this track, although not quite as well as I’m used to hearing.




























*Summation*​
In my mind there are three characteristics that qualify a sub as “high performance”: Excellent tightness (often labeled speed) and detail, dynamics (i.e. headroom), and extension. 

Both the SB12-Plus and the PB12-NSD did a surprisingly good job in our 9200 cu. ft. family room - better than I expected. Neither subwoofer could be expected to deliver outstanding dynamics in a room as large as this, but they left little to be desired in the way of extension. If I had to give up one, I’d prefer to have the extension.

With music, where dynamics and extension take a back seat to detail, it’s not as cut-and-dried. After a half or hour or so switching between the two, I honestly couldn’t tell a difference between the SB12 and PB12. Neither seemed to be as tight as the PB10-ISD I auditioned two years ago, but we’ve moved since then and our new place is a bit more “live”, which may account for that. However, both the SB12 and PB12 are more detailed than my throw-down reference subs, as was the PB10. (I’m thinking I need some better “reference” subs!)

The local enthusiasts attending our meet were generally impressed with how well the SB12-Plus performed, especially given its size. However, most indicated that performance was the bottom line and preferred the PB12-NSD because it was able to reproduce the lowest passages (hey, they’re enthusiasts, after all!). I would be remiss not to point out, however, that even these enthusiasts were duly impressed with the SB12 until I switched over to the PB12 and re-played that passage from _Lord of the Rings_...








​


*Conclusion*​
All things considered, the SB12-Plus’ performance is simply amazing. If you have a small room and /or require a small subwoofer, the SB12-Plus won’t leave you feeling short-changed.

And it packs some great features to boot. Although I was unable to fully evaluate it, the Room Compensation should prove useful to real-world users (i.e., people not attempting to use the SB12 in cavernous rooms like mine). I‘m confident some users will also find the balanced connections useful. Sure, the parametric EQ is iffy, but most of us are going to use a more sophisticated outboard equalizer anyway. Hopefully it doesn’t add much to the bottom line.

I’ve never used a high-output mini sub before, so I can’t say how the SB12-Plus fares against its competition. But considering how well it held up to the PB12-NSD, I’d have to say SVS has set the bar for this category pretty high. You would quite reasonably expect a sub three times larger to blow it away, but with movies the SB12 gave up only a slight margin in dynamics and extension to its bigger brother, and only then with the most demanding movies. Put them both in a room under 2400 cu. ft. (which is the largest SVS recommends for the SB12), it wouldn’t surprise me if the SB12 could keep up with its big brother in at least the dynamics department, narrowing the gap between them even further. In our master bedroom, it was amazing how remarkably unobtrusive the SB12-Plus was: just a little box sitting in the corner. It shouldn’t be a problem for anyone to find a place for it, even in the smallest room. I’m confident the WAF will be very high for this subwoofer. 

But more than that, there’s almost something magical about the SB12-Plus. Simply put, it’s just too cool for words. You can’t help but love this sub. It’s so beautiful and so small, and it roars like a big sub - what’s not to love? I’m not kidding, I found myself getting emotionally attached to it! It was hard - _hard_ I tell you - to part with it! (Ron Stimpson has noted that piano black finish seems to be the “sentimental favorite” of the available finishes - I have to agree.) I asked my wife, “You think it’s possible for a guy in Colorado to file grand larceny charges against us here in Texas?” 

Wayne A. Pflughaupt
February 2007


Thanks to:
Donna Pflughaupt, for help with the graphs and pictures.
John Mulcahy, for the excellent Room Equalizer Wizard program.
Sonnie Parker, for taking the REW measurements and pictures of our HT meet.


----------



## Bent

*Re: SVS SB12-Plus Subwoofer: The Mouse that Roars*

Excellent review, Wayne.
All the superlatives mentioned in this (and most of the others I've read) of SVS's remarkable consumer products have got me sold. I'd very much like to give one of their models a try.
I'd be very curious as to how they stack up to my DIY sub (about an 8ft^3 15"er with big plate amp and a six inch flared port, not so pretty finish and no warranty on it's parts), but I'm honestly afraid that a company like SVS and their products could show my DIY monster up so badly that it wouldn't want to ever perform properly again :dizzy: Then I'd be stuck with the task of hauling a 260 pound behemoth out of my theatre, which is in my basement.:surrender: 

Actually, I'd expect nothing less - SVS has been building these high value subwoofers for about as long as I've been into home theatre - I've built 1 (and a half). They _are_ the Bass Authority.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: SVS SB12-Plus Subwoofer: The Mouse that Roars*

Yep... excellent job Wayne! Thanks for taking the time to write up the review and for taking on the challenge of reviewing such a small sub in your huge room. 

Just to add my few cents worth... I was pleasantly surprised at how well this sub performed given the size of the room it was in is about 4 times what SVS recommends. I also remember how gorgeous the sub is in that piano black finish. I can see this sub fitting in nicely in a small listening or theater room and/or where WAF is required. 

Now we can look forward to your review on the SBS-01 5.0 system... :T


----------



## suniil

*Re: SVS SB12-Plus Subwoofer: The Mouse that Roars*

Many thanks Wayne! excellent review and nice to see inside.


----------



## mike c

*Re: SVS SB12-Plus Subwoofer: The Mouse that Roars*

if someone is using this on a 2 channel setup ... and he either uses the LINE LEVEL INPUTS or SPEAKER LEVEL INPUTS ...

is the crossover *also* variable or is fixed at some frequency? what frequency?


----------



## Sonnie

Variable either way... 40-120Hz.


----------



## mike c

wow, nice ... even velodyne doesn't have that feature. velodyne is fixed to 80hz


----------



## F1 fan

Nice review Wayne.That is a feature packed and cute little sub and its hard to believe it worked so well in such big room.By chance do you know how much boost is being added below 35hz?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

No, sure don’t. Tom actually threw that out in an e-mail when we were discussing the nuts and bolts of the limiter. I didn’t ask about it further. He described it as "some" EQ, if that helps. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## drdoan

Wayne, super review. If everyone wanting to by a sub or main speakers had a similar review on the equipment they were interested in, what a wonderful world this would be! For those who think that speakers are just too subjective to believe reviews, try your own comparison and you will see that this kind of info is so valuable especially when buying off the internet. 
I am looking forward to the SBS-01 review as I have those and have reviewed them myself on the "hate everything, argue with everyone" forum a while back. Dennis


----------



## russ.will

Thanks Wayne. A Jolly good review and a number of points I'd like to back you up on.

A fellow member of AVForums in the UK asked me if I'd help him set up his new SB-12 about six months ago. Having spent a day with it at the UKs importer and being suitably impressed, I readily agreed.

First up, the demo day unit was a 'rosenut' (whatever the dickens that is!) unit and it was simply gorgeous. However, sjalloq's SB-12 was in the piano black finish and I wasn't prepared as to how stunning that finish was. If I weren't butt ugly, I could've spent a long time looking at myself in the depth of that gloss. Very, very nice indeed. I wasted a couple on minutes just pulling the grill on and off trying to make it miss-fit. I couldn't, and gave up.

Tuning. My fellow forumite doesn't run a room EQ device and was having trouble achieving a satisfactory performance in his room. His description of the SB-12s performance was at odds with the demo I'd/we'd had at the open day so the challenge was on.

I have a Velodyne SMS-1 (did I just swear?) and took it round to his, to use as a setup device. I wanted to use it's ability to run it's in built test tones and on screen display to optimise it's in room performance using, initially positional tuning and once happy, to use the SB-12s on board tuning.

After running AV setup 101 using a bog standard RS SPL meter (which made a big difference - why do people ignore the difference this can make?) we moved onto room positioning. The SMS-1 quickly showed several things things. 

1. He had it on the wrong side of his room and the best point was about 1ft to the left of and infront of his left main speaker. It should be noted at this point that the SB-12 was being used in a typical UK room, which is indeed less than the 2400 sq ft max suggested by SVS. It also had a stairwell that could not be closed off, which always adds it's own challenges.

2. Surprisingly, he only suffered one major room peak. I figured that this should be relatively easy to tame using the SB-12s on-board EQ. The 'Large' setting (inspite of the small room) seemed to offer the best extension. I might have guessed that 'Small' or 'Medium' may have been nearer the mark, but like Wayne, I hadn't read the destruction manual and so based my settings on what appeared best on the SMS-1's display.

3. Boy, is the PEQ is finnicky. Come to mention it, so is the phase control. I'm pleased to see SVS admit as much. Maybe because I don't have Wayne's understanding of cuts and Qs, I decided that max cut was the deepest cut and turned it full up, to see what it did to the SMS-1s on-screen trace. Because I was leaning over it and couldn't see what was high or low, I then twiddled the Q to give the narrowest band of cut manageable. I then tried to target the problem frequency using, obviously, the frequency control and proceeded to adjust cut and Q to the minimum necessary to flatten the response.

It took me nearly an hour to do so. That surprised me, because I've plugged my SMS-1 into a couple of systems, beside my own and it never takes me more than ten minutes to get a pretty good flat response. The SB-12's controls eventually allowed me to achieve as much, but they were so non linear in operation, that I found that it was all to easy to completely overshoot the position you were trying to achieve. It was a case of nothing, nothing, nothing, EVERYTHING! I was using barely the lightest of finger touches to achieve significant setting changes and spent a lot of time 'touching' them back and forth to nail the point I was trying to hit.

Once I'd managed it, what a sweet sub this is! Sjalloq's neighbours were out (we live closer to people over here) and so we wound it up. Bearing in mind the smaller rooms we have, we never bottomed it and I tried:devil: The WOTW demo sequences came very close to delivering the impact and depth of my Monolith (see Illka's tests) and it performed the sort of music sjalloq litens to, to a highly satisfactory degree.

I'd like to have one for review, to live with it and get a real handle on it's performance. I listen to a very wide range of music that my film loving chums don't. I personally feel a really good sub (like a truly good speaker) is only good if it does everything well. The same criteria that make a good movie/music sub make a good music/movie sub. I can't understand how people can separate the two without excepting a massive compromise - maybe that's why I've never warmed to M&Ks? That's another story for another forum.

However, I've heard a good few compact subs, that the average UK room seems to dictate, and I can state without reservation that the SB-12 is truly a king of it's breed.

The caveat is that it's extra features will require an SMS-1 or REW/BFD to get the full benefit. And that's the rub. The SB-12 provides these features so you DON'T need these other EQ devices, but you can't (in it's current form) use them effectively without them.

If space is a consideration, don't let it stop you buying one. REL et all, have nothing to offer in comparrison for the price.

Russell


----------



## dpnaugle

Money to be had renting the SMS-1 or REW/BFD.
I wish i knew someone with one.

I just today ordered my SB-12 plus-piano. Can't wait to tune it.


DN


----------



## mike c

DN, all you need is an SPL meter, some cables, the free software available right here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/


----------



## russ.will

dpnaugle said:


> Money to be had renting the SMS-1 or REW/BFD.
> I wish i knew someone with one.
> 
> I just today ordered my SB-12 plus-piano. Can't wait to tune it.
> 
> 
> DN


Hi again!

I see you decided to go with the SB-12 anyway. I wanted to point you in the direction of a friendly forum a bit more local to you, but AVF can be a bit funny about mentioning/linking to other forums. You've made the right choice with this one.

Shame you're not more local, I recently used my SMS-1 to set up a fellow AVF members gloss black SB-12. Do some begging and I'm sure there's some AV nut on here willing to help.

However, you're in exactly the right place to download Room Equalisation Wizard for free and you'll need an RS SPL meter anyway. At which point you'll have an even better tool for the job than somebody elses SMS-1. It's not as tricky as it looks either.

Best of luck,

Russell


----------



## mike c

mike c said:


> if someone is using this on a 2 channel setup ... and he either uses the LINE LEVEL INPUTS or SPEAKER LEVEL INPUTS ...
> 
> is the crossover *also* variable or is fixed at some frequency? what frequency?





Sonnie said:


> Variable either way... 40-120Hz.


I have to clarify this again ...

if I were to use the LINE level or SPEAKER level inputs, and set the crossover to 40hz ... will the outputs (going to the speakers) be 40hz and UP? or will it be a fixed crossover frequency (like velodyne which also has a variable crossover)


----------



## Ed Mullen

mike c said:


> I have to clarify this again ...
> 
> if I were to use the LINE level or SPEAKER level inputs, and set the crossover to 40hz ... will the outputs (going to the speakers) be 40hz and UP? or will it be a fixed crossover frequency (like velodyne which also has a variable crossover)


Hi Mike:

The line level outputs have a fixed 2nd order high pass at 80 Hz. The speaker level outputs have a fixed 1st order high pass at 80 Hz. The line level out is the better of the two options. 

The low pass filter on the subwoofer is 4th order and variable from 40-120 Hz. 

I recommend using digital bass management in the pre/pro whenever possible, but failing that, I would use the line level outputs and set the low pass to ~80 Hz and then confirm/tweak with measurements.

Regards,

Ed Mullen


----------



## mike c

thanks Ed! that's what I thought. I asked this of Velodyne as well ... but figure I'd ask you too.

why not a variable high pass? (matching the variable low pass)

I mean, what about 2 channel users who have decent fronts ... (integrated amps, 2 channel separates), they wouldn't want to cross their speakers to 80 and sending full range to the fronts will negate the benefit of having the subwoofer unload those frequencies from the mains.


----------



## Ed Mullen

mike c said:


> thanks Ed! that's what I thought. I asked this of Velodyne as well ... but figure I'd ask you too.
> 
> why not a variable high pass? (matching the variable low pass)
> 
> I mean, what about 2 channel users who have decent fronts ... (integrated amps, 2 channel separates), they wouldn't want to cross their speakers to 80 and sending full range to the fronts will negate the benefit of having the subwoofer unload those frequencies from the mains.



There is not sufficient demand to warrant the added cost/board space for a variable high pass filter on the line outs. We will, however, be adding a high pass disable in the line outs of the new Ultra line to allow daisy-chaining subwoofers. 

For existing 2-channel rigs that lack digital bass management, you would be far better off with a high quality external digital XO like the below products:

http://www.behringer.com/CX2310/index.cfm?lang=ENG
http://www.behringer.com/CX3400/index.cfm?lang=ENG
http://www.behringer.com/DCX2496/index.cfm?lang=ENG
http://www.qscaudio.com/products/dsp/dsp30/dsp30.htm


----------



## mike c

super thanks Ed, I was looking at those behringer units. just thought that it wouldn't have cost a lot more to add the variable high pass. but anyway, it's easily solved like you said by the external crossovers.


----------



## tc-60guy

Howdy Wayne, I hope The SVS SB12-plus is as good as you say it is. I just ordered one in rosenut and I feel like a kid at Christmas time! Yippee! New toys!:jump: I have joined this fourm somewhat under false pretenses as I have little or no intrest in home theater, being a music head by nature. the SB12-plus seems like a good choice to add an octave and a half or so of extension to my beloved old Spica TC-60 speakers. I live in a studio apartment so I just can't justify one of the larger SVS subs. Thanks for the great product review.


----------



## mike c

welcome to the forum tc-60guy!

we have a 2 channel subforum, maybe you can liven things up over there.


----------



## tc-60guy

Thanks Mike, I'll check it out. I will do a brief bio for the introductions thread this weekend. Once again, thanks to you and everyone else who have been so helpful and friendly.


----------



## tc-60guy

Hello again, I received my very own SB-12+ subwoofer this past friday. Im in love! They look great, seem very well construced, and the service I received from SVS was top notch! After a few days of futzing around with the controls I have it blending pretty seamlessly with my Spica tc-60s. By seamlessly, I mean My tc-60s still sound like tc-60s. They now however exibit a degree of ease and "testicular fortitude" unimaginable previously. Boy can they boogie now! Great product.


----------



## Guest

Just wondering: Is anybody out there happily using their SB-12 Plus in a room that's bigger than 2,400 cubic feet?


----------



## Sonnie

Hi Dave and welcome to the Shack!

You might do better asking that in a separate thread in the SVSound forum here at the Shack... :T


----------



## organicled

*sb12plus needs new home*

This is the kind of review I was looking for, you've sold me. Gathering my pennies to get this baby. Room size 12x17

My problem will be placement; I don't have a free corner to put the new sub, except behind the TV in the corner, where it is very enclosed (current location). The wife thinks the sub looked ugly so she made me put it there.:wits-end: My current sub sounds bad, and adjusting still makes it sound hollow and boomy. I've included a rough room layout and where I want to place the SVS. I was going to place along a wall to the side of the TV, but all recommendation say that?s not the way to go. I don't want to hide this sub and loose the sound I?m paying for, can I use the sub and receiver adjustments to make it work along in this location?:dontknow:

OLED


----------



## Sonnie

Welcome to the Shack!

You might get more attention on this if you start a new thread. :T


----------



## Guest

I currently own a Sunfire True Subwoofer Mk IV. It sounds great but the non-defeatable auto-on drives me crazy with music and TV without lots of bass. The comparator circuit is after the gain control so the only way to work around the problem is to have the subwoofer set too loud or listen at levels that are too loud. It takes over a second of fairly high level signal to turn on and sputters on and off if the signal isn't sustained that long (it always worked this way).

My point is, will this SVS SB-12 work as well in a relatively small room (20x12x7 feet) as the Sunfire and will it have similar distortion levels at around 80 to 90 db? If it will sound similar I would gladly sell my Sunfire and buy this sub to avoid the annoyance of the auto-on feature despite giving up about 6 db of ultimate loudness. 

Has anyone tested the two side by side (or the EQ which sounds essentially the same)? I don't want to spend $1500 versus $700 for output I won't care about just to get rid of the auto-on problem.


----------



## mojomike

I've never compared the Sunfire with the SB12, but I can tell you that the SB12 will have no problem giving you the clean output levels you are looking for and more.


----------



## Blaser

*Re: sb12plus needs new home*



organicled said:


> I don't want to hide this sub and loose the sound I?m paying for, can I use the sub and receiver adjustments to make it work along in this location?:dontknow:


I think your best bet is behind the TV, that will help with corner reinforcement. You shouldn't lose the sound, but gain some reinforcement. 
If you insist on placing it beside the TV, it might work as well but I think you'll lose some loudness and depth. Anyway, you will need to make some measurements to decide what the best results are.


----------



## Guest

I'd like to see how the Dayton HSU12 compares to the SVS's. Given how well other HSU designs perform, I'd guess it would compare very favorably.


----------



## Blaser

Go to the subwoofer tests forum, you'll find a great job done by Ilkka.


----------



## Guest

blaser said:


> Go to the subwoofer tests forum, you'll find a great job done by Ilkka.


There definitely a lot of subs tested there, but I didn't see anything posted for the Dayton HSU12.


----------



## cwall99

I want one!!! Maybe two. Oh, wait, the dishwasher crapped out on me. Rats. And so did the heater/A/C blower in my truck (try driving around in a snowstorm with no defrost!!!). There goes all my subwoofer money.


----------



## oavs

*Re: sb12plus to face which direction?*



Blaser said:


> I think your best bet is behind the TV, that will help with corner reinforcement. You shouldn't lose the sound, but gain some reinforcement.
> If you insist on placing it beside the TV, it might work as well but I think you'll lose some loudness and depth. Anyway, you will need to make some measurements to decide what the best results are.


Looking at the diagram above, my room is very similar. I like to place it behind the TV + cabinet too but where the sub's front (speakers grill) should face? If it faces to back of the TV+cabinet would that be a problem? Shoud it face to the corner of the room behind the TV?

Or does it make any difference at all? 

:wits-end:


----------



## Pete B

Would have been interesting to compare a pair the the single SB12.

Pete B.


----------



## mojomike

Pete B said:


> Would have been interesting to compare a pair the the single SB12.
> 
> Pete B.


The only thing that would change when going from one to two would an increase in output of 6db if the two are colocated. The frequency response would stay the same. The distortion characteristics would stay the same, but would occur when the volume is 6db higher than for one sub. Therefor you can mathmatically calculate the test results with a pair.


----------



## Pete B

I am aware of that and agree, however 6 dB is huge, 4 times the power, ought to be a much more impressive listening experience. Hearing is not linear, equal level loudness contours and all ....

Multiple subs also have advantage as far as room mode exitation goes.

Pete B.


----------



## mojomike

Pete B said:


> I am aware of that and agree, however 6 dB is huge, 4 times the power, ought to be a much more impressive listening experience. Hearing is not linear, equal level loudness contours and all ....
> 
> Multiple subs also have advantage as far as room mode exitation goes.
> 
> Pete B.


The room mode excitation advantage is true if you separate the subs, but of course the results will vary from room to room. Also when you separate the subs, you won't be likely to get the full 6db bump in output. It would be somewhere betwee 3-6 db.

Believe me, I know what you're talking about. I run a stereo pair of SB12's myself.


----------



## 03FLHT2

has anybody in here used these with a Planer type speaker. I have been on a quest to find a Sub for my Maggie two channel music and HT setup


----------



## Jon Liu

03FLHT3, I've owned several iterations of SVS's lineup and I can say that the only one that comes close enough to my expectation of a musical sub would be the current Ultra driver. I'm not knocking their subs because they are the very first subwoofer company I recommend to everyone.


----------



## recruit

Jon Liu said:


> 03FLHT3, I've owned several iterations of SVS's lineup and I can say that the only one that comes close enough to my expectation of a musical sub would be the current Ultra driver. I'm not knocking their subs because they are the very first subwoofer company I recommend to everyone.


That is exactly my sentiments, I had the older PC+ range from SVS but the new Ultra driver and range is the best they have made to date and are equally adapt at playing music and movies very well indeed...


----------



## 03FLHT2

So you two are saying the PB13 is what i should look at. and at needing two that a huge chunk of change


----------



## recruit

03FLHT2 said:


> So you two are saying the PB13 is what i should look at. and at needing two that a huge chunk of change


Not really, the smaller SB12 is an amazing sub for its size and is good with both music and movies, just that the Ultra is so much better, from experience with a wider range of subs that I have owned and listened to in the past...


----------



## Jon Liu

I only mentioned the Ultra13 because after several different incarnations that I've owned, the Ultra13 is the only one that I thought really satisfied my music low frequency needs well enough.

The rest of their sub line is very good as well, but you were originally asking for a sub for music only and if I were to use any of the rest of the SVS subs I had for ONLY music, then I would've been left yearning something else.


----------



## 03FLHT2

actually music was first, though I do want it for HT too-- I have Maggies front and rear and plan on up grading the rear to 1.6 them making the MG12 for side rear


----------



## geforce1999

Anybody has done the review of the new SB12+? The footprint is 15"x15"x15" that I got from the local distributor of which is on pre-order locally.


----------



## recruit

There is a review of the SVS  HERE


----------



## geforce1999

Thanks, but I think SVS has done modification of the SVS SB12+, having slighly bigger footprint then 14"x14"x15" with 15"x15"x15".... I beleive the changes shall be more than just the footprint and if I can take the review of the old model in 200for the latest launch of SB12+ in 2010...


----------



## recruit

If the SVS SB12+ has changed slightly in size expect similar performance but with slightly more output in the lower regions.


----------



## echopoint

I just accepted delivery of a SB12+ in Piano black. I am currently remodeling my family room where this will go, but I hooked it up briefly to test it. I was very very impressed with the build quality and the sound. The speaker is absolutely beautiful. I will do some critical listening when I have everything finished and report back here with the results.


----------



## echopoint

*Re: sb12plus needs new home*



organicled said:


> This is the kind of review I was looking for, you've sold me. Gathering my pennies to get this baby. Room size 12x17
> 
> My problem will be placement; I don't have a free corner to put the new sub, except behind the TV in the corner, where it is very enclosed (current location). The wife thinks the sub looked ugly so she made me put it there.:wits-end: My current sub sounds bad, and adjusting still makes it sound hollow and boomy. I've included a rough room layout and where I want to place the SVS. I was going to place along a wall to the side of the TV, but all recommendation say that?s not the way to go. I don't want to hide this sub and loose the sound I?m paying for, can I use the sub and receiver adjustments to make it work along in this location?:dontknow:
> 
> OLED


organicled,

Placement is critical for sub performance. There's a lot you can do with equalization to help tame nulls and peaks, but it's always better to try to pick a good spot and then go from there. The SB12 is quite small, so you might be able to fit it next to the couch on either side. Maybe even under a coffee table. Try the subwoofer crawl to find the best spot and then go from there.

I understand about the wife factor. My own wife does't like to see subwoofers either, which is why I bought mine in piano black and put it next to the couch so she can't see it when she's watching TV.

Best of luck

Michael


----------



## recruit

The SB12+ is a great size if you to deal with the WAF and therefore have a lot more flexibilty when placing the sub, I was actually really surprised when I first heard this sub as it really does shift some air for something so small :clap:


----------



## skinney6

what's the difference between the sb12-plus and the sb12-nsd?

http://www.svsound.com/index.php?pa...d=1&vmcchk=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=101


----------

